

Anyone using an app to edit photo info such as date/time when a photo was taken? - AlexChillantro

Hello guys&#60;p&#62;I am interested if anyone is using an app to remove or edit the location/date/time when a photo was taken. Also is there maybe an app that can do both: edit this kind of info and organize photos in albums based on this info.&#60;p&#62;Thanks a lot
======
K2h
try exiftool <http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/>

~~~
AlexChillantro
Thanks a lot. Do you maybe know any iPhone app that could do the same?

